# Water Pressure Regulator



## RVLG329fbh (May 1, 2009)

Hi I have a question

I have a 329FBH
My dealer told me that I have a built in water pressure regulator. I cant find the info anywhere in the manual, I was wondering if thats true?
I took it in for a checkup because sometimes when I use a external regulator the water flows fine at first then drops off drastically. It sure acts like it has 2 regulators in line thats when he told me about one built in.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If you can get to the area behind where your city water inlet is, I'd look there. I know mine didn't come with one built in. When you say "sometimes", does that mean it's intermittent on city water, or only when you are on city water? If it's intermittent, it may be a problem with your hose or supply.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Do you use an external filter? I have had them cause the same problem from getting clogged up.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Haven't heard of them coming from the factory with a regulator. Here's a fun one. Ask they guy who told you it exists, where it is located....









Seriously, I bet you have a bad regulator that is sticking. If he can't show you where it is (it would have to be just inside the city water connection, then I'd go for a new regulator and see how that works. Also, regulators do restrict flow some, so if you have limited flow, it could make it worse....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought a cheap WalMart plastic thingy that doesn't allow hardly any water through at all. So far the few times that I have used city water I had no problems with too much water pressure, not saying that there might be some time that I will have to use it. Need to get a good one I guess.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

There is most likely not a water pressure regulator built in, but there is a slim chance. I don't use one because they completely kill the water pressure in the trailer. Most of them are preset to 35 psi and normal household water pressure is around 55, so it is definitely on the low end. The other thing to consider is that the PEX water tubing can handle somewhere in the range of 200 psi at an ambient temperature of 75 degrees, I believe it drops to 120 psi if the ambient temperature is over 100. I don't have the roll of it here to check, but there really isn't much of a need for the water pressure regulator, your supply hose is going to blow up looooong before the lines in the trailer do.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outback loft said:


> There is most likely not a water pressure regulator built in, but there is a slim chance. I don't use one because they completely kill the water pressure in the trailer. Most of them are preset to 35 psi and normal household water pressure is around 55, so it is definitely on the low end. The other thing to consider is that the PEX water tubing can handle somewhere in the range of 200 psi at an ambient temperature of 75 degrees, I believe it drops to 120 psi if the ambient temperature is over 100. I don't have the roll of it here to check, but there really isn't much of a need for the water pressure regulator, your supply hose is going to blow up looooong before the lines in the trailer do.


Sure, the PEX is strong, but the connections are anything but... I use a high quality brass pressure regulator and it works great.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Nathan said:


> There is most likely not a water pressure regulator built in, but there is a slim chance. I don't use one because they completely kill the water pressure in the trailer. Most of them are preset to 35 psi and normal household water pressure is around 55, so it is definitely on the low end. The other thing to consider is that the PEX water tubing can handle somewhere in the range of 200 psi at an ambient temperature of 75 degrees, I believe it drops to 120 psi if the ambient temperature is over 100. I don't have the roll of it here to check, but there really isn't much of a need for the water pressure regulator, your supply hose is going to blow up looooong before the lines in the trailer do.


Sure, the PEX is strong, but the connections are anything but... I use a high quality brass pressure regulator and it works great.
[/quote]

Just to add this little tidbit. When I go out through the winter I blow the lines out every time and the onboard air compressor the truck is pushing 125 psi through my lines every time I blow them out, which totals up to 12 times this past winter. Also most campground water pressure is mediocre at best. My county campground has the best water pressure I have seen at any campground and I get about 50 psi out of their spigot. The fittings are actually just as strong, it is more a question of were they tightened all the way. If they were not tightened all the way they will leak at 20 psi, or 90 psi, it is just a matter of how much they will leak. The little drip that may seem inconsequential will rot out the floor in a matter of 2 years. I have seen the before and am going to repair one that this was the case. The leak was inside a closed compartment and there was never any water visible, but there is now a 2'x2' section of floor that I am replacing. I will not mention the line, but this is another Keystone product.


----------

